# Windows 7: Laufen alle Spiele?



## PCGH_Marco (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

viele Anwender sind schon auf Windows 7 x64 umgestiegen und haben keinerlei Probleme mit alten Spielen. Wie schaut es bei euch aus?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Septimus (9. Dezember 2009)

Selbst etwas ältere Spiele wie Civ3 und Silent Hunter 3 laufen ohne einschränkung bei mir.
Bin echt Überrascht das alles so Fehlerfrei von sich geht


----------



## tripod (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] ja, keine probleme(bis jetzt)

win7 64bit


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (9. Dezember 2009)

Anno 1701 läuft (aber nur mit neuer Kopierschutzsoftware), NfS:Most Wanted läuft auch. Nur Worms Armageddon geht leider nicht mehr. 
Die neueren Spiele machen aber keine Probleme, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## HeNrY (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] Nein, Spiel XYZ läuft nicht

XYZ = Ravenshield (Athena Sword) läuft nicht wirklich mit meiner 4870 zusammen - alle Nase lang wird VPU-Recover aktiviert - ziemlich nervig.

Sonst läuft aber alles wunderbar


----------



## Joel:D (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] ja, keine probleme(bis jetzt)

alles ganz chillig


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe privat und auf der Arbeit sowohl mit einer Geforce als auch einer Radeon etwa 50 Spiele von 2001 (_Gothic, SeSam 2nd_) bis 2009 (_CMR: Dirt 2, Modern Warfare 2_) getestet und habe keinerlei Probleme. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2009)

[X]_Ich nutze kein Windows 7! 		 		 	_

Nutze kein Windows 7, bringt mir aufgrund DX9-Grafikbeschleunigung eh' nix, bzw. würde mein System nur verlangsamen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Dezember 2009)

[x]Ich nutze kein Windows 7!
Ich würde es mir sehr sehr gerne hollen habe aber derzeit kein Geld dafür. Vielleicht schaffe ich das noch in diesem Jahr, warscheinlich wird es aber erst anfang 2010.


----------



## KennyKiller (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] ja, keine probleme(bis jetzt)
Bis jetzt läuft alles: Cod 1-6, BF2, DAO ,alle HL Spiele, alle Source Spiele....


----------



## Sentionline007 (9. Dezember 2009)

[x]  _Nein, Spiel XYZ läuft nicht

Runes of Magic

Bild: zwischenablage012kfp.jpg - abload.de
Bild: zwischenablage028m7l.jpg - abload.de
Bild: zwischenablage03dmuu.jpg - abload.de
_


----------



## paul8180 (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme

Mir ist noch kein Spiel untergekommen, welches nicht läuft.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] keine problem (auch nich mit Fallout3) 

windows7 64bit ultimate


----------



## Grilgan (9. Dezember 2009)

[x]Nutze (noch) kein Windows 7.

Aber hoffentlich bald!


----------



## Explosiv (9. Dezember 2009)

[x]Ja, keine Probleme

Win7 x64 mein bestes und stabilstes BS, was ich bis jetzt hatte .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Tin (9. Dezember 2009)

[X] Ja, keine Probleme

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Octopoth (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] Sonstiges

Ich habe Win7 auf dem Laptop, auf dem wird aber nicht gezockt ^^


----------



## Uziflator (9. Dezember 2009)

[X]Ich nutze kein Windows 7!   Jedenfalls noch net.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme 


Hoffen wir dass es so bleibt...


Mfg


----------



## Brzeczek (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] Nein, Spiel XYZ läuft nicht

Worms Armageddon leuft nicht


----------



## PrussianPride (9. Dezember 2009)

[X] Ja, keine Probleme

Sollte sich ja bei neuen Spielen auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ich nutze kein Windows 7! 

ich steig erst um wenn SSDs billiger sind, weil bis jetzt seh ich kein Kaufargument!!!


----------



## theLamer (9. Dezember 2009)

[X] Ja, keine Probleme

Wobei ich auch nicht mehr so der Zocker bin wie früher


----------



## Kraizee (9. Dezember 2009)

Hossa!

Ich nutze win7 Home Premium x64 auf nem Athlon 64 X2 4200+ mit 2GiB DDR400 und einer Radeon x1950 Pro (256MiB)...

Im Vergleich zu Vista habe ich eine bessere Kompatibilität zu alten Spielen (zB Patrizier II Gold) festgestellt. Ich kämpfe aber auch immer noch mit Kompatibilitätsprobleme, so ist zB Battlefield 2142 im Multiplayer stark am Ruckeln, läuft aber im Singleplayer völlig problemlos - unter winXP habe ich damit keine Probleme. Mindestens ein weiteres Spiel läuft überhaupt nicht, sondern stürzt mit BSOD "0xC0000005" ab: Two Worlds (v1.07b).


----------



## boss3D (9. Dezember 2009)

[X] _Ich nutze kein Windows 7!_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Dezember 2009)

[X] ja, keine Probs

hab 64bit und alles funzt ohne Probleme


----------



## roadgecko (9. Dezember 2009)

Läuft alles sogar Po***l 2 xD


----------



## XXTREME (9. Dezember 2009)

Joo läuft alles, 0 Problemo (bis jetzt)


----------



## herethic (9. Dezember 2009)

[x]Nutze kein Windows 7


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe letztens mal rein zufällig Far Cry installiert (der erste Teil).
Keine Chance, das zum Laufen zu kriegen, weder unter 64 oder 32 bit, das Game geht unter Sieben einfach nicht. 

Hab dann mal Medal of Honor und Call of Duty getestet, die gehen problemlos.


----------



## utacat (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] Nein, Spiel die Völker 2 Gold läuft nicht.

Unter Win 7 32 bit kein Problem

Gruß utacat


----------



## anselm (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab bei Gothic II ein Problem.
Sonst bin ich aber sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Low (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] ja, keine probleme

win7 64bit


----------



## ']UDP[' (9. Dezember 2009)

[X]Hab kein Win7


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens mal rein zufällig Far Cry installiert (der erste Teil).
> Keine Chance, das zum Laufen zu kriegen, weder unter 64 oder 32 bit, das Game geht unter Sieben einfach nicht.


Steam Version läuft bei mir...ohne Probleme (sogar uncut, aber halt nur in Eng.)

sonst habe ich auch noch kein Spiel installiert was nicht ging


----------



## ToTm@n (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] _Ja, keine Probleme_


----------



## St3ps (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sollte glaub Fear 2 Probleme bereiten beim Start, bzw. überhaupt nicht starten. Dies kann ich nicht bestätigen, wenn auch ich versäumt habe beim Umstieg die Savagames extra zu sicher und angenommen habe, das die mit der Steam-Sicherung mitgesichert werden, aber das ist ja kein Win 7 Problem. 

Win 7 x64 Ultimate


----------



## BigBubby (9. Dezember 2009)

sogar mechwarrior 4 mercenaries funktioniert. das hatte mich ziemlich gewundert.
Bis jetzt habe ich jedes spiel zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## Opheliac (9. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Dezember 2009)

[X] Ich nutze kein Windows 7!


----------



## guna7 (10. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ich nutze kein Windows 7

Zumindest bis jetzt noch nicht. Liegt zwar auf meinem Schreibtisch, habe es aber noch nicht installiert. Wenn möglich werde ich WIN7 nutzen. Allerdings werde ich XP als zweites OS weiterhin behalten.


----------



## Big D (10. Dezember 2009)

alle bis auf GT Legendds liefen bei mir bis jetzt problemlos


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

> Nur Worms Armageddon geht leider nicht


 Worms3D läuft bei mir..^^ das Game ist ein Muss!! damit habe wir uns im ABI die Langeweile vertrieben..^^ Damals noch auf Xbox..


----------



## BigBubby (10. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Worms3D läuft bei mir..^^ das Game ist ein Muss!! damit habe wir uns im ABI die Langeweile vertrieben..^^ Damals noch auf Xbox..



Worms3d war aber mist. Armageddon und Worldparty waren die besten.
Wobei Armageddon schon auf Vista nicht lief,  wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Isoroku (10. Dezember 2009)

[X] Ich nutze kein Win7!

Ich bin immer noch bei WinXP, auch wenn ich eine DX10 Grafikkarte mein eigen nenne. Mein Plan sieht vor, mit dem nächsten Rechner-aufrüstung, also mit einer Speicheraufstockung auf 8 GB (aktuell 2 GB) auf Win7 umzusteigen. Da mein Pc aber noch perfomant genug ist, hoffe ich dass es noch lange genug dauert: für ein Service-Pack und eine n-lite bzw- v-lite version für win7 ...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

> Worms3d war aber mist.


 auf Xbox war das richtig gut!! wir haben Fortress gezockt.. echt genial witzig.. auch die alten 2D-Teile fand und finde ich bis heute gut!


----------



## theping (10. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ich nutze kein Windows 7 (noch nicht)


----------



## Eifelsniper (10. Dezember 2009)

[x] ja, keine probleme

Win Pro 64Bit

No Problems


----------



## Razor2408 (10. Dezember 2009)

[X]_Ich nutze kein Windows 7!_

Vista 64 läuft stabil und ohne Probleme - wird erst abgelöst wenn in ein paar Jahren ein neuer PC herkommt.


----------



## Ricardo Vega (10. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme

...Nutze Windows 7 Home Premium 64 - Bit.

Alle Spiele die ich habe laufen Problemlos. Muss sagen richtig super das BS.


----------



## Zsinj (10. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, *bisher *keine Probleme

Muss aber dazu sagen das ich win7 auch noch nicht soo lange einsetze


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Dezember 2009)

Bei laufen auch alle Spiele ohne Probleme:

L4D, L4D2, MW4, MW2, Dirt2, Resi 5


----------



## rotring1337 (10. Dezember 2009)

[x] ja, keine probleme(bis jetzt)

win7 64bit


----------



## Xel'Naga (10. Dezember 2009)

Bin recht zufrieden mit Win 7 64bit

Einige Macken sind schon bemerkbar bei einigen wenigen älteren spielen, aber bei keinen BS ging alles beim Anfang an 100% zufriedenstellend.


----------



## hotfirefox (11. Dezember 2009)

> _Nein, Spiel XYZ läuft nicht_


Open Arena ruckelt schon im Startmenu


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Dezember 2009)

Alle bis jetzt getesteten Spiele laufen ohne Probleme, Win 7 64 bit, Geforce GTX 280.

NFS Shift
Dirt 2
COD 6
Alarm für Cobra 11 Highway Nights
Sid Meiers Railroads
Railroad Tycoon 3
Fußball Manager 2010
Borderlands
Drakensang
GTR 2
Race 07, GTR Evo, Race ON
Dragon Age Origins
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighters 
Track Mania United Forever
Black Mirror 2
Runaway 3


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (11. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme


----------



## feivel (11. Dezember 2009)

hab nichts gefunden, das jetzt nicht läuft...allerdings verbringe ich meine zeit nicht damit alte sachen zu testen...


----------



## Fleetcommander (11. Dezember 2009)

(x) Ja, alle.

Sacred 2 (2.40), FSX Gold, Call of Duty MW 1+2, Empire: TW, Hawx, Medieval 2:TW Gold, Stalker SoC + CoP;

Win 7 (32bit)


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (11. Dezember 2009)

[x] Nein, Spiel Half-Life läuft nicht, bzw stürzt immer wieder ab.der rest geht.


----------



## Johannes_MG (11. Dezember 2009)

[x] Nein, Spiel XYZ läuft nicht

Diablo 2 hat unspielbare Grafikfehler 

Win 7 64bit


----------



## vAro (11. Dezember 2009)

_Ja, keine Probleme_

Keine Probleme bislang gesichtet und gehe davon mal nicht aus, dass bei mir noch welche auftreten werden, denn Klassiker von 1997 packe ich auch nicht mehr aus.


----------



## SteVe (11. Dezember 2009)

[X] Ja, keine Probleme
Bisher läuft alles problemlos.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2009)

Aus Sicht eines Wechsels von Vista hat sich nichts verschlechtert.
KOTOR 2 z.B. läuft einfach genau so wenig wie vorher.


----------



## Shady (11. Dezember 2009)

[x]Ja, keine Probleme
Was ich spiele läuft, wobei ich eh nich sooo viel spiele.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. Dezember 2009)

[X] Ja, keine Probleme 

Sogar SystemShock2 läuft.
Kopierschutz vom The Witcher EE hat nach der Installation probleme gemacht, wurde aber mit dem Patch 1.5 deaktiviert.


----------



## Artas (11. Dezember 2009)

[x] ja, keine Probleme
Assassins Creed, COD 4+6, C&C3, Crysis, Gothic3, Risen und alle anderen Games die ich installiert habe, laufen ohne Probleme!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2009)

_[x]Ich nutze kein Windows 7!_

Ja warum auch ich habe XP pro das reicht !


----------



## djsanny22 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi 

Also bei mir gehen soweit alle Spiele und wenn es net geht starte ich AMD Fusion dann gehts ^^ 

Das einzigste Game wo ich Probleme habe ist Wolfteam


----------



## guidodungel (11. Dezember 2009)

Alles bestens!
Hab überhaupt keine Probleme mit WIN7!


----------



## Cola_Colin (11. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme

Nutze noch den RC, nach Weihnachten steig ich dann um 



Brzeczek schrieb:


> [x] Nein, Spiel XYZ läuft nicht
> 
> Worms Armageddon leuft nicht



Wenn auch mit minimalen Grafikfehlern, bei mir läuft das


----------



## netwizzard (11. Dezember 2009)

[x] ja, keine probleme(bis jetzt)  WIN7 x64


----------



## LordRevan1991 (12. Dezember 2009)

[X] Nein
Ich hab 7 erst seit einer Woche, hab daher nur zwei Spiele darauf ausprobiert: Gothic I und Prince of Persia: The 2 Thrones. Ersteres läuft einwandfrei, letzteres verabschiedet sich mit einer Fehlermeldung kurz nach dem Anklicken der exe. Das ärgert mich ziemlich, weshalb ich über eine Vista-Installation parallel dazu nachdenke... da lief's nämlich wunderbar.


----------



## Hasbat (12. Dezember 2009)

[x]Ich nutze kein Windows 7!

wozu auch ?

Mein Vista Ultimate 64bit läuft seit 1. Juni 2007 in der ERSTINSTALLATION einwandfrei.
Alle Spiele auch die alten (Diablo 2) laufen. Bei den Programmen hat bis jetzt nur das Flash-Programm von LG gestreikt aber nicht wegen Vista sondern wegen 64 bit.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme


----------



## mksu (12. Dezember 2009)

[X] Ja, keine Probleme

battlefield 2142 und Tiger Woods 08.


----------



## push@max (12. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme


----------



## jupph (12. Dezember 2009)

Läuft alles bis auf GTA4...
...was aber weniger an Win7 liegt


----------



## PeacemakerSW (12. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme

Bis jetzt läuft alles super.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Dezember 2009)

[X] Ja, keine Probleme

Die, die nicht liefen, bekamen nen Patch und wollen jetzt auch


----------



## gharbi_sam (12. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme

Win 7 RC1 x64


----------



## savage-fg (12. Dezember 2009)

[x] keine probleme ,meine spiele laufen alle


----------



## Brzeczek (12. Dezember 2009)

[X] Nein

Medal of Honor Airborne

Es lässt dich leider noch nicht mal Installieren


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Dezember 2009)

[X]Ja, keine Probleme 
Alles läuft wie es soll!


----------



## Schrotti (13. Dezember 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> [X] Nein
> 
> Medal of Honor Airborne
> 
> Es lässt dich leider noch nicht mal Installieren



Tipp: Deinstalliere die PhysX Treiber und installiere dann MOH Airborne (hat bei mir geklappt).
Sobald du Airborne dann installiert hast, bügel das aktuelle PhysX wieder rauf.

[x] Ja, keine Probleme

Win 7 RC1 x64

Sogar Diablo 2 LoD läuft sauber.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens mal rein zufällig Far Cry installiert (der erste Teil).
> Keine Chance, das zum Laufen zu kriegen, weder unter 64 oder 32 bit, das Game geht unter Sieben einfach nicht.


Hast du auch probiert setup im Kompatibilitätsmodus (Windows XP) zu starten? Bei mir hat das geklappt.


----------



## ramirez666 (13. Dezember 2009)

Alles im grünen Bereich.Bis auf CoD6.Da kickt mich Win7 ab und zu raus


----------



## PCTom (13. Dezember 2009)

ich nutze als 3tes OS Win 7 RC bis jetzt bekahm ich alle Spiele zum laufen  doch nutze ich lieber Vista denn mit Win 7 gab MS mir 2 sehr nützliche Hilfen auf, Schnellstartleiste und Symbolleisten


----------



## BigBubby (13. Dezember 2009)

die schnellstartleiste kann man wieder einbauen von hand. die wurde im prinzip nur versteckt und was meinßt du mit symbolleiste?


----------



## k1337oris (13. Dezember 2009)

[X] Nein, Spiel XYZ läuft nicht - Starcraft spackt bei mir - Win7 x64


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Dezember 2009)

mal zusammengefasst: Uhr alt Spiele wie Diabolo 2 und Starcraft machen Probleme die meisten neuen laufen es sei denn ein Kopierschutz macht Probleme

aber wer solche alten noch Spielen will sollte sich dann halt doch XP zusätlich installieren
man kann auch nicht wirklich erwarten das so alte noch laufen finde ich


----------



## PCTom (13. Dezember 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> die schnellstartleiste kann man wieder einbauen von hand. die wurde im prinzip nur versteckt und was meinßt du mit symbolleiste?




ich weiss nennt sich dann Qick Launch, hab ich gemacht finds nur schade das es nicht offiziel unterstützt wird, hab viele Anfragen von Bekannten wie man das wieder einrichten kann 

Symbolleisten in der Taskleiste funzen durch Umwege aber man kann keinen Ordner mehr an den Desktop Rand ziehen und damit Eine erstellen  wenn jemand weiss wie ich das bei Win 7 hinbekomme


----------



## schrotflinte56 (13. Dezember 2009)

ich bleib vorerst bei meinem xp64bit.da funzt allet und von daher brauch ich noch nicht beta tester zu spielen!bin aber nicht von 7 abgeneigt, wie gesagt alles zur richtigen zeit!

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Dezember 2009)

da es kein komplett neues ist sondern mehr ein größeres Service Pack für Vista braucht es meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr reifen

lief von Anfang an besser als Vista mit SP1 oder XP mit SP2


----------



## Mr__47 (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe jetzt seit 8 Jahren Xp drauf....Natürlich auf mehreren Pcs ^^
Hab damit noch nie Probleme gehabt, ausser mit den guten, ALTEN Dos Spielen.... Fands nur schade, dass Jack Orlando nicht ging.
Nach Weihnachten kommt wohl Windows 7, oder WinXp 64 XD
Aber ich denke es ist nicht allzu schlimm wenn ich XP nun verlasse *schluchz*  
Habe jetzt 8 Jahre XP benutzt uun jetzt soll ichs runterhauen? Das kann ich irgendiwe nicht....


----------



## Nixtreme (14. Dezember 2009)

[X] Hab kein 7


----------



## Brzeczek (14. Dezember 2009)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Tipp: Deinstalliere die PhysX Treiber und installiere dann MOH Airborne (hat bei mir geklappt).
> Sobald du Airborne dann installiert hast, bügel das aktuelle PhysX wieder rauf.
> 
> [x] Ja, keine Probleme
> ...




Thx für den Tip  ich liebe das Forum hier


----------



## eVoX (14. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme


----------



## STimpY08 (14. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme

Ich habe kürzlich aus Nostalgiegründen sogar Caesar III (anno 1999) installiert und es läuft problemlos.


----------



## AranoiT (14. Dezember 2009)

[x] ja, keine probleme

Microsoft Windows 7 @ 64bit


----------



## gariman (14. Dezember 2009)

Abgesehen von unzähligen anderen Problemen macht Resident Evil 5 bei mir in regelmäßigen Abständen schlapp.


----------



## fsx (14. Dezember 2009)

Nö, nur mein altes CMR 2 läuft zwar bei Vista, aber 7 nicht.


----------



## Flotter Geist (14. Dezember 2009)

[x] ich nutze kein Windows 7

Hab Vista und Win 7 ist daher uninteressant

Meine Spiele laufen alle


----------



## Kugelfisch (15. Dezember 2009)

auf die Gefahr hin, dass das schon irgendwo steht, da ich keine Lust hatte den kompletten Thread zu lesen:

The Witcher - Windows meldet, dass der Tages Kopierschutz wegen Inkompatibilität deaktiviert wurde. Spielen kann man dennoch, da die Schutzabfrage mit irgendeinem Patch entfernt wurde. Allerdings nervt Windows regelmäßig beim Booten mit der Tages-Deaktivierungswarnmeldung.


----------



## -NTB- (15. Dezember 2009)

nutz auch win7 x64, mit neuen games habe ich gar keine probs, aber manche alte kann mann vergessen

act of war, silent hunter 3, c&c1, sowie sports car gt gehen nicht


----------



## Amokhahn (15. Dezember 2009)

eigentlich läuft alles, GTA IV bleibt nachdem Start gerne hängen und Assassans Creed geht gar nicht (Kopierschutz) ansonsten Win 7 x64 alles in Butter


----------



## tt7crocodiles (15. Dezember 2009)

Kugelfisch schrieb:


> auf die Gefahr hin, dass das schon irgendwo steht, da ich keine Lust hatte den kompletten Thread zu lesen:
> 
> The Witcher - Windows meldet, dass der Tages Kopierschutz wegen Inkompatibilität deaktiviert wurde. Spielen kann man dennoch, da die Schutzabfrage mit irgendeinem Patch entfernt wurde. Allerdings nervt Windows regelmäßig beim Booten mit der Tages-Deaktivierungswarnmeldung.



TAGES, the AAA Copy Protection System
Herunterladen, installieren, deinstallieren - fertig


----------



## CHICOLORES (15. Dezember 2009)

_Ja, keine Probleme

Quake III Arena, UT 2, AOE II, WC III - keine Probleme 
_


----------



## g-13mrnice (15. Dezember 2009)

[X] - Alle Spiele laufen 

Win7 - 64-Bit


----------



## mac1 (15. Dezember 2009)

[x] Nein Spiel XYZ läuft nicht.

SW: KotOR I (beim Erststart läuft es problemlos, ab dem zweiten Mal startet es nicht mehr)

Fallout 3 Goty (erst der Ausbau meiner Soundblaster und der Wechsel von Avira AntiVir auf die MS Security Essentials haben die Abstürze und Soundfehler beseitigt; bei meinem Bruder unter Win 7 RC1 x86 lief es allerdings problemlos mit Avira und einer Soundblaster)

StarCraft 1 (Hauptspiel ließ sich installieren, das Add-On aber seltsamerweise nicht)

Bis auf diese drei Ausnahmen gibt es auch mit älteren Spielen bislang keine Probleme. Wobei die meisten Probleme (z. B. Fallout 3) nicht zwingend mit Windows 7 zu tun haben. Meistens lassen sich Lösungen finden.


----------



## Stricherstrich (15. Dezember 2009)

Noch nutzte ich kein WIndows 7


----------



## Junias (15. Dezember 2009)

japs. Bei mir laufen auch ALLE spiele super


----------



## multimolti (15. Dezember 2009)

[x] Nein, ein Spiel läuft nicht: CS 1.6 gecrackt. Wenn man's starten will, kommt immer "At least 16MB RAM required!", was ich mit meinen 4096MB auch gar nicht schaffe... Kompabilitätsmodus löst das allerdings


----------



## belle (16. Dezember 2009)

[x] Auch keine Probleme.
Bis jetzt läuft alles, was mir unterkommt. Auf'm Laptop unter Win7 Prof 32bit sowie auf'm PC mit demselben als 64bit.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Dezember 2009)

multimolti schrieb:


> [x]  gecrackt


das wort solltest du besser löschen, wäre jedenfalls Inteligenter


----------



## bingo88 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hab bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Mit Anwendungen schon eher, Cubase zickte mal was rum...


----------



## JBX (16. Dezember 2009)

Also auf der 32bit Pentium 4 Kiste läuft alles (Viele alte Spiele). Meinen "normalen" PC werd ich demnächst umrüsten auf die 64bit. Hoffentlich ist die ähnlich kompatibel


----------



## uk3k (16. Dezember 2009)

Rainbow 6: Vegas läuft nicht ((

mfg


----------



## Sesfontain (16. Dezember 2009)

[X]Ich nutze kein Windows 7!


----------



## Feuer (17. Dezember 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> das wort solltest du besser löschen, wäre jedenfalls Inteligenter



ja da wo du ihn jetzt zitiert hast wäre es ja sooo intelligent von ihm, es zu löschen 

kümmer dich um deinen eigenen kram sag ich da nur und schreib den leuten nicht vor was sie zu posten haben. ich nutz auch cracks und jetzt? du wahrscheinlich auch und jeder zweite hier auch.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Dezember 2009)

Feuer schrieb:


> ja da wo du ihn jetzt zitiert hast wäre es ja sooo intelligent von ihm, es zu löschen
> 
> kümmer dich um deinen eigenen kram sag ich da nur und schreib den leuten nicht vor was sie zu posten haben. ich nutz auch cracks und jetzt? du wahrscheinlich auch und jeder zweite hier auch.


nur das man es nicht sagen sollte das BKA ist auch im Internet unterwegs
vom FBI und vielen Firmen ganz zu schweigen

ausserdem sollte man die nicht nutzen ich tue es auch seit Jahren nicht mehr

habe für alles eine Lizens

auch wenn ich gerne einiges hätte es mir aber nicht leisten kann wie z.B. Dreamweaver (569 €) , RAM Disk 10 Plus (100$), Microsoft Office Professional 2007 (549 €)


----------



## Feuer (17. Dezember 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> nur das man es nicht sagen sollte das BKA ist auch im Internet unterwegs
> vom FBI und vielen Firmen ganz zu schweigen
> 
> ausserdem sollte man die nicht nutzen ich tue es auch seit Jahren nicht mehr
> ...



ja ne is klar. das bka hat nicht besseres zutun und ist im internet auf crack-nutzer jagd ein bisschen weniger filme bzw anti-raupkopiererwerbungen schauen wäre gesünder  paranoia und verfolgungswahn schön und gut, aber bitte in grenzen sonst wirds lächerlich.

solange man keine kohle damit macht ist man im sicheren bereich...auch wenn viele das gegenteil behaupten. zu einem kleinkind sagt man ja auch dass wenn er nicht gleich aufhört zu nerven er in den keller gesperrt wird. angstmacherei mehr nicht


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Dezember 2009)

War vielleicht etwas übertrieben fehlten ein paar 

Aber unsicherer ist es schon geworden in den letzten Jahren und ich habe es auch nicht mehr nötig! Will auch nicht von Rechtsanwälten abgemahnt werden!

Ausser vielleicht bei New American Country Music aus USA
die man in Deutschland kaum legal bekommt ausser vielleicht in EU Version oder bei Amazon (die neu abgemischt wurde, zum Kotzen !) aber selbst das mache ich nicht mehr seit Jahren aber höre die ca. 2,9 GB MP3 weiter die ich schon habe. Aber meine legale MP3 Sammlung ist mit 22 GB schon wesentlich größer und habe nicht mal alle CD's die ich habe eingelesen.

PS aber langsam genug off Topic

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Feuer (17. Dezember 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> War vielleicht etwas übertrieben fehlten ein paar
> 
> Aber unsicherer ist es schon geworden in den letzten Jahren und ich habe es auch nicht mehr nötig! Will auch nicht von Rechtsanwälten abgemahnt werden!
> 
> MFG SchumiGSG9



jo briefe von fake-rechtsanwälten höchstwahrscheinlich. hab ich drei hier liegen...ein brief von 2002 sogar. und ich bin immernoch ein freier mann 

naja genug gespamt


----------



## savage-fg (17. Dezember 2009)

[x]Ja ,keine Probleme


----------



## ~sTyLo~ (17. Dezember 2009)

nein ;/
StarCraft macht mir Probleme


----------



## Brzeczek (17. Dezember 2009)

mac1 schrieb:


> [x] Nein Spiel XYZ läuft nicht.
> 
> SW: KotOR I (beim Erststart läuft es problemlos, ab dem zweiten Mal startet es nicht mehr)
> 
> ...





Leg dir so ein BLizzard Account an wo du die Cd Key`s vom Game anbinden kannst. Über den Account kannst du dir das Game dann Runter laden und installieren, dann müsste es laufen.


----------



## lord-elveon (18. Dezember 2009)

[x] Spiel XYZ läuft net - aber ich weine dem AoM von vor zig Jahren nicht hinterher 

Sonst alles, einen fetten  für Microsoft!


----------



## Zockerfan (18. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme.

Gute Arbeit von MS!


----------



## Bu11et (19. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme.

Kann  mich bis hezt auch nicht beschweren .


----------



## AlterKadaver (19. Dezember 2009)

[x] Bei mir laufen alle


----------



## Nelson (19. Dezember 2009)

[y] xyz läuft nicht

Battlefield heroes läuft nicht...!


----------



## Aequitas (19. Dezember 2009)

[x] ja, keine probleme bisher lief alles wunderbar.


----------



## Yutshi (19. Dezember 2009)

[x] hab zum Bsp. Probleme mit der Auflösung von Quake 3 Arena. Naja, ich denke mal bestehende Fehler wird es sehr bald nicht mehr geben.  ^^


----------



## coati (20. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich CSS starte läuft beim Starten die exe sehr oft nicht.

Ich habe das Problem aber nur, wenn der 2. Monitor angeschlossen ist. Bei XP gab es keine Probleme..


----------



## Tanail (20. Dezember 2009)

[X] Ja, keine Probleme

Selbst etwas ältere Spiele wie Total Annihilation und Empire Earth laufen noch auf meinem W7 64 bit


----------



## Hadruhne (20. Dezember 2009)

[x]ich nutze bisher noch kein Win7
Wenn es soweit ist werd ich ein Dualboot-System aufsetzen.
Im neuen Jahr werd ich mir Win7 x64 Ultimate zusätzlich zu meinem XP 32-Bit holen.


----------



## meisterraudi (20. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ich nutze (noch) kein Windows 7.


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme

Bisher läuft alles perfekt, wenn nicht sogar besser als unter Vista.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## tifa (21. Dezember 2009)

Naja ich warte erst auf SP1 
zurzeit immer noch mit Vista unterwegs 

es gibt doch sachen wo mich an Win7 stören


----------



## RedBrain (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja, alle. 


Bis auf die Spiele mit Starforce Kopierschutz macht es probleme. Der Kopierschutztreiber ist inkompatibel zu Windows 7.


----------



## SnakeByte (21. Dezember 2009)

[x] Sonstiges:

Im Prinzip laufen alle Spiele, aber grade Ältere nur mit Einschränkungen und/oder Tweaks (Bsp: Diablo2). Ausnahme auch hier Spiele mit Starforce. Der hat auf Vista64 bei mir schon Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Dezember 2009)

Naja hab nicht wirklich viel ausprobiert... aber Sacred2 geht nicht.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir bisher keine Probleme.
Selbst solche Mimöschen wie San Andreas Multiplayer laufen ohne Probleme.


----------



## der Türke (21. Dezember 2009)

Grandia 2 und Max Payne läuft bei mir nicht unter Windows 7 ultimate 64bit.

P.S. mir fehlt ebenfalls ein Soundtreiber.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Dezember 2009)

Für MP gibt es afaik einen angepassten Installer. Einfach mal Google bemühen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Dezember 2009)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja hab nicht wirklich viel ausprobiert... aber Sacred2 geht nicht.


Sacred 2 und das Addon Ice and Blood laufen unter Win 7 64 bit. Gerade installiert und gespielt. 
Wichtig ist halt das man den aktuellsten Patch hat damit das Addon läuft. Version 2_65_10


----------



## NCphalon (22. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir lief die gesammte Spellforce Reihe net.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme

Außer ein paar 16bit Spielen, aber das ist ja bei einem 64bit Betriebssystem selbstredend.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (22. Dezember 2009)

[x] Nein, Spiel XYZ läuft nicht

Bei mir laufen sowohl FEAR als auch Frontlines: Fuel of War weder mit der HD5970 unter Windows 7 Ultimate noch mit der HD5770 (7 Pro) flüssig. Von meinem Mediarechner mit einer HD4870 (512 MiB) und Win7 HP ganz zu schweigen. Alle System sind mit der 64-Bit-Fassung von Sieben versehen. Aber daran bin ich gewohnt, denn diese schei... Problem hatte ich schon unter Vista. Und genau aus diesem Grund habe ich auch immer noch eine Partition auf meinem Hauptspielerechner mit XP.

Die Spiele fangen mit sehr guten Bildwiederholraten an und brechen dann irgendwann auf einstellige Werte ein. Und das obwohl sie laut Herstellerangaben für Vista geeignet sind, und somit eigentlich auch unter Sieben keine Probleme machen dürften. Sollte also Jemand eine Lösung kennen dann bitte her damit, danke! Aber ansonsten konnte ich noch kein Spiel weiter ausmachen was Streß verursachen würde. Selbst der erste Teil von I.G.I und das erste Ghost Recon laufen wie geschmiert.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (22. Dezember 2009)

Feuer schrieb:


> ja ne is klar. das bka hat nicht besseres zutun und ist im internet auf crack-nutzer jagd ein bisschen weniger filme bzw anti-raupkopiererwerbungen schauen wäre gesünder  paranoia und verfolgungswahn schön und gut, aber bitte in grenzen sonst wirds lächerlich.
> 
> solange man keine kohle damit macht ist man im sicheren bereich...auch wenn viele das gegenteil behaupten. zu einem kleinkind sagt man ja auch dass wenn er nicht gleich aufhört zu nerven er in den keller gesperrt wird. angstmacherei mehr nicht


 
Hast Du Schlaumeier mal die Nutzungsbedingung für das PCGH- Forum durchgelesen? Kann mich nicht entsinnen das da irgendwo der Passus stand, daß man seine Straftaten bitte im Forum bekannt geben soll. Und wenn Du glaubst die Behörden und Firmen würden Computerforen nicht durchsuchen bzw. durchsuchen lassen, dann bist Du in meinen Augen mehr als nur blauäugig. Aber mach ruhig so weiter, hauptsache mein Arsch ist mit meinen ganzen Originallizenzen an der Wand.
Ich verzichte lieber auf ein Programm, einen Film oder auf Musik anstatt mich damit in irgendeiner Form von illigalen Download in die Nesseln zu setzen. Schon aus rein beruflichen Gründen.

Davon ab ist die Nutzung von sogenannten NoCD/-DVD-Cracks in Verbindung mit einem legal erworbenen Spiel in keinsterweise illegal!


----------



## Jarafi (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich benutze kein Windows 7, werde ich auch nicht


----------



## mario32 (24. Dezember 2009)

Spiele laufen alle.Lediglich mein Formula Force Lenkrad geht unter win7 64bit nicht mehr.


----------



## KFP (24. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir laufen alle Spiele bis auf Turok.


----------



## hzdriver (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab Probs mit DoW 2 , wollte mal die DX10 Grafik geniesen , lupt nich


----------



## Geforce92 (24. Dezember 2009)

[X]Ja, keine Probleme 
nur bei fahrenheit ging die installation nicht aber das lies sich umgehen und das spiel läuft gut.

(win7 x64 RC)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Dezember 2009)

sogar Command & Conquer Generäle Die Stunde Null läuft fehlerfrei bei 1680x1050. geil Win7x86


----------



## Jan565 (24. Dezember 2009)

Stunts, ein spiel von 1990 läuft nicht und FF8 hat grafikfehler. kA ob der XP mod das weg bekommt noch nicht getestet


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (25. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir läuft bisher auch fast alles unter Win7 64. Nur Earth 2150 Escape from the Blue Planet will nicht, nichtmal im Kompa-Modus 98-2000.  Lost Souls scheint jetzt im Kompa-Modus zu funktionieren, nachdem es gestern Win7 einen brutalen Tod beschert hatte.  TMP muss ich noch testen...

Edit: TMP läuft auch, zumindest im Kompa-Modus Win 2000.  Fehlen zwar irgendwie die Videos aber das kann man verschmerzen. *Project Sunlight startet* 

AV


----------



## Kaspar (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich nutze kein Windows 7!


----------



## ultramann (26. Dezember 2009)

ich nutze win7 x64, bisher lief nur worms nicht (hab world party ausprobiert). hab dann aber hedgewars gefunden^^


----------



## Irhad (26. Dezember 2009)

[X] Ja, keine Probleme 

Nutze Windows7 Ultimate 64Bit.


----------



## sturm0002 (26. Dezember 2009)

Nein, Spiel XYZ läuft nicht

-> Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 ^^


----------



## Havenger (27. Dezember 2009)

cossacks läuft nur noch mit bildfehlern is echt nervig ...


----------



## Jason22 (27. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme (mehr)
Splinter Cell 3 hat nen bisschen gezickt [der Kopierschutz funzt nur auf XP], konnte aber mit Bösen Patches zum laufen gebracht werden


----------



## Rico-3000 (27. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ich nutze kein Windows 7!


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Dezember 2009)

alle spiele funzen, nur der 3dmark06 passt leider


----------



## stiv (27. Dezember 2009)

[x] ja, keine probleme(bis jetzt)


----------



## NoMad2048 (27. Dezember 2009)

hatte bis jetzt keine probleme. ^^


----------



## mapel110 (27. Dezember 2009)

Mafia beendet nicht korrekt (win7x64), aber dieses Problem hat(te) auch schon Vista64.
Hm, ansonsten läuft alles, wobei ich noch nicht viel getestet habe.


----------



## Senfgurke (28. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab kein Spiel, das nicht läuft.


----------



## Quat (28. Dezember 2009)

Ghost Recon ... laufen alle
Battlefield1942 ... neee
Rogue Trooper ... stürzt dauernd ab
alles andere läuft bei mir, Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## hoschi8219 (29. Dezember 2009)

Bettlefield 1942 (+ Desert Combat) läuft mit einschränkung.
meinche karten gehen meinchmal einfach nicht. 

exe stürzt ab.

4 tage win7 getestet. bei einem kumpel


----------



## Tommy_H (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe noch keinen Grund für mich gefunden, auf Win 7 aufzurüsten. Bin immer noch mit WinXP unterwegs und bestens happy damit.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (29. Dezember 2009)

[x] ja, keine probleme

das was unter vista schon nicht ging geht entweder unter win7 wieder oder da genau so wenig, was aber dann eher bei mir an der zu guten hardware liegt


----------



## Quat (29. Dezember 2009)

hoschi8219 schrieb:


> Bettlefield 1942 (+ Desert Combat) läuft mit einschränkung.
> meinche karten gehen meinchmal einfach nicht.
> 
> exe stürzt ab.
> ...



Das war bei mir schon immer so, ich schieb das mal nicht auf´s System sondern auf die Karten bzw. Mods, die meisten funzen, einige nicht.
Wenn du sagst es geht ... wie ... irgendwas besonderes eingestellt? also Kompatibilität und Administrator bringen nix auf 7


----------



## guido13 (30. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir läuft eigentlich auch alles, lediglich vorgestern habe ich festgestellt das es von "Amerikas Army keine 64-bit Version gibt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. Dezember 2009)

guido13 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft eigentlich auch alles, lediglich vorgestern habe ich festgestellt das es von "Amerikas Army keine 64-bit Version gibt.


Es gibt von den wenigsten Spielen eine 64 bit Version. Aber 32 bit Software läuft auch meistens auf einem 64 bit Betriebssystem.


----------



## Russel Grow (30. Dezember 2009)

No Props...

Habe Win 7 Pro 64Bit.


----------



## Andre123 (30. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab Win 7 Pro x64 und selbst Spiele wie CoD 2 laufen problemlos ...

Nur zu Anfang hatte ich ein Problem mit Anno 1404, das hatte sich nicht mal installiert kann aber sein das es jetzt schon anders ist hab es seit Monaten nicht mehr raus gekramt ...

Gruß


----------



## treichi (31. Dezember 2009)

Bis jetzt, ja!
Aber ich habe ja auch noch nicht alle Spiele installiert. Ich denke aber das SC Chaos Theory nicht funktionieren wird, da gabs ja schon bei Vista Probleme


----------



## Derber-Shit (31. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme


Alles läuft super.  Sogar Jedi Knight Dark Forces 2


----------



## Gruselgurke (1. Januar 2010)

[x] Keine Probleme

Nur Spiele die schon unter XP nicht so ganz rund liefen laufen nicht unter Windows 7, das kann man aber auch nicht erwarten. Gerade von Rayman 1 nicht das zu DOS Zeiten raus kam 
Aber mit dem Virtual XP Mode hab ich auch Rayman 2 ohne Probleme zum laufen bekommen.


Programme hatte ich hingegen schon mehrer die nicht liefen. 90% hatten was mit Vidoebearbeitung zu tun...

@treichi
Splinter Cell 1-4 läuft bei mir Butterweich unter Windows 7 64 Bit


----------



## superman (1. Januar 2010)

Probleme mit älteren Spielen (so 6 - 8 Jahre alte) und unter anderem auch neue wie Cities XL und Sims 3. Meine wichtigen Games laufen aber alle: Counter-Strike 1.6 & Source, Alle Half-Life, CoD 4, Venetica etc. etc.

Mit Vista hatte ich kein einziges Problem


----------



## Isengard412 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich hab Vista und werde das auch erstmal behalten. Die Neuerungen sind einfach bei 7 zu gering...

[X]Ich nutze kein Windows 7!


----------



## Mr.Korky (2. Januar 2010)

nee worms 2000 leuft nicht heul!


----------



## zkSpawn (3. Januar 2010)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme

Bisher laufen alle Spiele unter Win 7 64 Bit


----------



## Gameplayer56 (3. Januar 2010)

[x] ja, keine probleme(bis jetzt)


----------



## Axel12 (3. Januar 2010)

Was ist Windows 7?


----------



## mrmouse (3. Januar 2010)

[X] J_a, keine Probleme_

Bis jetzt habe ich auch keine Probleme, bin von Win7 sehr positiv überrascht (von XP Pro auf 7)

MfG Mouse


----------



## biohaufen (3. Januar 2010)

[x] Ja, keine Probleme

Allerdings habe ich Windows 7 wieder durch mein Vista inkl. SP2 ersetzt, weil mich einige Fehler noch an Win 7 störten. Ich mache mir Windows 7 wieder drauf wenn das SP1 draußen ist


----------



## mesumcity (3. Januar 2010)

COD MW 2 läuft perfekt und fast alle anderen Spiele auch, nur leider noch nicht Fifa 10 Online, wegen Fifa.exe problem, deshalb habe ich neben Win7 64 Bit, noch Vista U. 64 Bit und XP 64......


----------



## Ampeldruecker (3. Januar 2010)

Far Cry funktioniert nicht


----------



## Quat (4. Januar 2010)

Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> Far Cry funktioniert nicht



Das muß bei dir was anderes sein, bei mir funzt es super, W7 Ultimate 64.
Die Mods wie Pandemie und Project hab ich jetzt nicht geprobt.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Januar 2010)

[X] Ja, keine Probleme

Alle Spiele die ich spiele laufen ohne probleme. Egal ob alt oder neu.


----------



## Gxm04 (5. Januar 2010)

Diablo 2 LOD habe ich nicht zum laufen überreden können.

Gruß Gxm04


----------



## Brzeczek (5. Januar 2010)

Mr.Korky schrieb:


> nee worms 2000 leuft nicht heul!




Das iszt kein Problem, du musst Über den Task Manager den "explorer" beenden und dann über Task ausführen die Worms exe suchen und Starten  

So habe ich auch Worms Armageddon und Worms World Party zum laufen gebracht.


----------



## Meza100 (6. Januar 2010)

[X] Ich nutze kein Windows 7!
Ich warte da noch ab  wahrscheins wird es erst nächstes Jahr sowas bei mir geben  Bleib bis dahin meinem XP Pro treu


----------



## miky miles (7. Januar 2010)

Gothic 2 mit nvidia Karten ist bis heute nicht lauffähig unter Win7.  Bei Vista hat es noch funktioniert. Naja...bald kommt ja Gothic 4...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Januar 2010)

miky miles schrieb:


> Gothic 2 mit nvidia Karten ist bis heute nicht lauffähig unter Win7.  Bei Vista hat es noch funktioniert. Naja...bald kommt ja Gothic 4...


Gothic 4 gibt es doch schon, heist halt nur Risen.


----------

